# connet 2 modem with one pc



## jaiminardeshna (Oct 3, 2011)

i have a pc
i have bsnl broadband connetion & i also have relience vpn connection.
i want to connect both at  same time and share network with both connection
how i can do it?????????


thank in advance


----------



## khmadhu (Oct 3, 2011)

you cannot use 2 connection at same time..

well, what is "reliance vpn connection" ?. never heard this... what type of connection it is..?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

It is *NOT* possible to use 2 Internet connection or VPN connections in same PC.



			
				 jaiminardeshna said:
			
		

> i want to connect both at same time and share network with both connection


 As far my knowledge goes, as of now you cannot do it


----------



## sam9s (Oct 4, 2011)

Technically it IS possible to do this, however I am too lazy to explain the steps here. Google is your best buddy. Just query two internet connection on the same PC.


----------

